# Medicine bottle



## Jstorm (Dec 14, 2021)

Picked this up for cheap today. Just looking for a year and I am assuming it is not that rare. Thanks


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2021)

I believe you did good.  The ones with the KIDNEY are among the better versions of these bottles.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I believe you did good.  The ones with the KIDNEY are among the better versions of these bottles.


Thanks uncle Bruce


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 14, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks uncle Bruce


Any idea how old? 1920d


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 14, 2021)

While it appears commonly available on internet sites, I've never found one outdoors. It is a nice looking bottle. Hard to know the date without seeing the seams, or the base.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 14, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Picked this up for cheap today. Just looking for a year and I am assuming it is not that rare. Thanks View attachment 232946


This is excellent !!! I think this is about 1890's version. The Pure Food and Drug Act put the kybosh to this particular version in 1906. The reason that it was done in was that it contained Turpentine. So, they got him for false advertising. I really don't know what the effect of turpentine on the human body would be but one of the clams he made was that his product was a mild laxative!!!!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 14, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> This is excellent !!! I think this is about 1890's version. The Pure Food and Drug Act put the kybosh to this particular version in 1906. The reason that it was done in was that it contained Turpentine. So, they got him for false advertising. I really don't know what the effect of turpentine on the human body would be but one of the clams he made was that his product was a mild laxative!!!!


Damn! Great info old man digger. 5 bucks from an Acl guy. Thanks I think there is a 6 and 8 on the bottom


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 14, 2021)

*About 1900, give or take a few years.  A little research reveals this:
The product had several incarnations, originally as Swamp Root Kidney Cure, then Swamp Root Kidney Remedy, it became “Dr. Kilmer's Swamp - Root Kidney / Liver & / Bladder Remedy”. The 1906 Pure Food and Drug Act banned the use of the word "cure" on bottles or in advertising in the U.S.





*


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 14, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *About 1900, give or take a few years.  A little research reveals this:
> The product had several incarnations, originally as Swamp Root Kidney Cure, then Swamp Root Kidney Remedy, it became “Dr. Kilmer's Swamp - Root Kidney / Liver & / Bladder Remedy”. The 1906 Pure Food and Drug Act banned the use of the word "cure" on bottles or in advertising in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 232950View attachment 232951*


That's very cool. This is the only thing on the bottom. Looks like B 8


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 15, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> This is excellent!!! I think this is about 1890's version. The Pure Food and Drug Act put the kybosh to this particular version in 1906. The reason that it was done in was that it contained Turpentine. So, they got him for false advertising. I really don't know what the effect of turpentine on the human body would be but one of the clams he made was that his product was a mild laxative!!!!


One thing I forgot to mention in the contents was an ingredient called "Mandrakes". The Mandrake Root contains Deliriant Hallucinogenic TROPANE alkaloids. They did get him for using the word CURE, but he merely changed that word to Remedy. Dropped the Turpentine out of the mix, but for some reason the Mandrakes stayed for the remainder of the Swamp Root production...OMD


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> One thing I forgot to mention in the contents was an ingredient called "Mandrakes". The Mandrake Root contains Deliriant Hallucinogenic TROPANE alkaloids. They did get him for using the word CURE, but he merely changed that word to Remedy. Dropped the Turpentine out of the mix, but for some reason the Mandrakes stayed for the remainder of the Swamp Root production...OMD


Thanks. Crazy stuff went on back in the day! Drinking that crap probably killed people!


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 17, 2021)

So all the mandrake bitters that actually had mandrake root were probably mildly hallucinogenic?    

Jim G


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> So all the mandrake bitters that actually had mandrake root were probably mildly hallucinogenic?
> 
> Jim G


Not good


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 17, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> So all the mandrake bitters that actually had mandrake root were probably mildly hallucinogenic?
> 
> Jim G


If it had Mandrake Root, yes, they would be considered a Hallucinogenic. And they are still used today in some countries during weird ceremonies and rituals.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 17, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> If it had Mandrake Root, yes, they would be considered a Hallucinogeni





Old man digger said:


> If it had Mandrake Root, yes, they would be considered a Hallucinogenic


Where does Mandrake Root come from?


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 17, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Where does Mandrake Root come from?


From the countries near the Mediterranean...


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 21, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> If it had Mandrake Root, yes, they would be considered a Hallucinogenic. And they are still used today in some countries during weird ceremonies and rituals.


That is wild, as there were SO MANY "mandrake bitters" that were out there.    Guess you got a real good time with that med.  Add some opium, or a little cocaine, maybe some heroin.    You were still sick but you just didn't care.

Jim G


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 21, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> That is wild, as there were SO MANY "mandrake bitters" that were out there.    Guess you got a real good time with that med.  Add some opium, or a little cocaine, maybe some heroin.    You were still sick but you just didn't care.
> 
> Jim G


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Couple of beers with a little moon shine and a comfortable chair!


----------



## American (Dec 22, 2021)

Anyone else have the little 3" cylindrical sample with the same embossing?  It's one of those bottles that doesn't belong in my collection


----------

